
VISA and Bitcoin Will Change Banking Together - samueljenkins
http://forklog.net/visa-and-bitcoin-will-change-banking-together/
======
corv
Maybe I'm missing something but although I'm interested in cryptocurrencies
and blockchain tech, in my opinion this interview didn't deliver enough
substance to be on the front of HN.

~~~
cfontes
I had the same reaction, sounded interesting but it was pretty empty.

~~~
ssharp
I was interested until I saw "Bitcoin" in the title. At that point, you can
pretty well figure out the quality of the content.

------
needusername
> As I said, there are 30,000 banks globally, and all of them are customers of
> VISA and MasterCard.

Uhm, nope. Actually only a small portion are issuers. They likely have a
business relation with a local issuer. In addition VISA and MasterCard likely
have at least one bank account in the country to do settlement with the
acquirer.

------
serge2k
> I think the experts wrong. Experts are wrong most of the time,

I don't think he knows what expert means.

